# hungover



## vanilla_kiss64

how could u say this in italian please:

'I think that i am a little hungover, just a little. I'm seeing rainbows.'

grazie mille tutto


----------



## systema encephale

As far as I know, you're hungover the day after you were drunk, right? We use the word _sbornia_ to describe the state when you're drunk, but we don't have a word for _hungover_. WR dictionary says

*in stato di confusione dopo una sbornia   *hangover

By the way, is it _hungover_ or _hangover_ or both?


----------



## Saoul

Ciao actually we call hungover

postumi da sbronza
pustimi da sbornia

So you're sentence sounds something like this!
"Ho i postumi da sbronza, ma solo un po'! Vedo l'arcobaleno!"


----------



## You little ripper!

systema encephale said:
			
		

> As far as I know, you're hungover the day after you were drunk, right? We use the word _sbornia_ to describe the state when you're drunk, but we don't have a word for _hungover_. WR dictionary says
> 
> *in stato di confusione dopo una sbornia *hangover
> 
> By the way, is it _hungover_ or _hangover_ or both?


 
_Don't get drunk tonight or you'll have a hangover in the morning._

_But, _
_He was hungover this morning when I spoke to him on the telephone._


----------



## shamblesuk

Dunque in italiano è possibile di 'have/had a hangover', ma non 'be/was hungover'. E' così?


----------



## Saoul

Direi di si!
Ho i postumi! 
Non mi viene in mente nulla con il verbo essere! 
You can say "Era ancora sbronzo" but it's "He was still drunk!" it's quite different!


----------



## systema encephale

You could say _"sono stonato"_ but I don't know whether this is just a local slang or known all over Italy.

_Sono ancora stonato dalla sbronza di ieri sera_


----------



## Saoul

systema, I think it's local slang! Here in Milan we say...

sono stordito dalla sbronza di ieri sera... 

but stordito is a general word meaning..."stunned"... 
Stornato is something different in italian... it's like to transfer an invoice... stornare la fattura!


----------



## systema encephale

Saoul said:
			
		

> systema, I think it's local slang! Here in Milan we say...
> 
> sono stordito dalla sbronza di ieri sera...
> 
> but stordito is a general word meaning..."stunned"...
> Stornato is something different in italian... it's like to transfer an invoice... stornare la fattura!


 We use _stordito_ as well, but I wrote _stonato_, not _sto*r*nato_


----------



## Saoul

I'm sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Non ho le lenti a contatto, quindi ho letto male! SCUSA SCUSA SCUSA!!!!!!
Che vergongna! SHAME ON ME! SHAME ON ME! SHAME ON ME!


----------



## carrickp

This forum is a continual education for me not only in languages but in the cultural differences they reflect.

This is a great example: It's hard for an American (or Brit, I should think) to imagine a western culture in which there is no real word for "hangover."

(Sadly most of these cultural contrasts do not reflect well on us Americans.)


----------



## Saoul

He he... I'd stress also the fact that it is defenitely strange that, as far as I know, or can think of, we italian, wine-addicts, can't have a word for that! 

Come on, you "drunken" and drinking italian people! Let's find or an expression!


----------



## systema encephale

Sinceramente non saprei come definire il dopo-sbronza. Come già detto si può dire

_sono ancora stordito/suonato/stonato/tuonato dalla sbronza di ieri sera_

ma in italiano sono più che convinto che non esistano parole adatte per tradurre _hangover_ e _hungover_.


----------



## You little ripper!

Paravia translates _hangover_ as _avere i postumi di una sbronza_ which is what Saoul suggested in post 3.


----------



## systema encephale

Yes, it's definitely correct, but it's not as compact as the english language, which has a word for expressing that concept


----------



## Jeff Stewart

too bad there is not a word for hungover, or hangover. I live in Venice it would be helpful. 

Secondo me il modo di dirlo, potrebbe essere : sto ancora smaltendo una sbornia.


----------



## sethbrundle

So I have an additional question: does the word hungover always refer to the effects of alcohol abuse, or can you use it to express you in a bad and exhausted mood (for example if you wake up after a very bad day, and you immediately start thinking about all the previous day's problems)?

this is the context: this character, Nick, has just been told he has cancer. The day after "he wakes up very hungover", but there's no mention of having got drunk the night before. Can I be sure that "hungover" is the consequence of having drunk too much?


----------



## Odysseus54

Saoul said:


> Ciao actually we call hungover
> 
> postumi da sbronza
> pustimi da sbornia
> 
> So you're sentence sounds something like this!
> "Ho i postumi da sbronza, ma solo un po'! Vedo l'arcobaleno!"



Il termine tecnico e' "postumi della sbornia"  ( pustimi, sinceramente, non l'ho mai sentito - nemmeno a Quarto Oggiaro   ) , ma direi che nel linguaggio quotidiano si usano altri termini piu' indiretti, scherzosi o eufemistici, che possono o meno essere completati con l'informazione sulla bevuta della sera precedente.

"Ho un cerchio alla testa..."

"Ieri a cena mi sono sparato una bottiglia di Verdicchio a 14 gradi - e' andato giu' liscio come l'acqua, ma stamattina ho un po' di mal di testa..."

Make no mistake, guys, we do know how to say that - we just don't have one single word for it.


----------



## Spiritoso78

..ha ancora i fumi dell'alcol.


----------



## ilcigno

sethbrundle said:


> this is the context: this character, Nick, has just been told he has cancer. The day after "he wakes up very hungover", but there's no mention of having got drunk the night before. Can I be sure that "hungover" is the consequence of having drunk too much?



I would assume, reading the above, that the author wants you to know that Nick tied one on last night without actually having to spell it out. I have never heard of using "hangover" as the result of just having a bad or difficult day, or for anything else that makes you feel bad the next day -- too much sun or too much to eat or too long at a Luna Park... just too much to drink. 
You _could _use it for one of those things, in a metaphoric way, but you'd have to be specific, like, "I think I'm having a Too-Much-Luna-Park-Yesterday hangover."


----------



## Odysseus54

ilcigno said:


> I would assume, reading the above, that the author wants you to know that Nick tied one on last night without actually having to spell it out. I have never heard of using "hangover" as the result of just having a bad or difficult day, or for anything else that makes you feel bad the next day -- too much sun or too much to eat or too long at a Luna Park... just too much to drink.
> You _could _use it for one of those things, in a metaphoric way, but you'd have to be specific, like, "I think I'm having a Too-Much-Luna-Park-Yesterday hangover."



I agree with you - that's exactly what I thought , an implied drinking session.

Just to add another dimension, though , one could be hung over from a flu, couldn't one ?


----------



## lingogal

Odysseus54 said:


> I agree with you - that's exactly what I thought , an implied drinking session.
> 
> Just to add another dimension, though , one could be hung over from a flu, couldn't one ?



I don't think that I would use "hungover" for anything but drinking too much alcohol. From the flu, I might say "I still feel awful" or if it's really bad "this flu is killing me!"


----------



## You little ripper!

> Just to add another dimension, though , one could be hung over from a flu, couldn't one?


A 'hangover' comes as a result of excessive use of drugs, in particular alcohol, so you wouldn't have a hangover from the 'flu unless it was from heavy medication. Interestingly, a 'hangover' is called the 'Irish 'flu' by many.


----------



## Odysseus54

lingogal said:


> I don't think that I would use "hungover" for anything but drinking too much alcohol. From the flu, I might say "I still feel awful" or if it's really bad "this flu is killing me!"



Thanks !


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> A 'hangover' comes as a result of excessive use of drugs, in particular alcohol, so you wouldn't have a hangover from the 'flu unless it was from heavy medication. Interestingly, a 'hangover' is called the 'Irish 'flu' by many.


That's racist! But I like it (I'd never heard it before, incidentally) and will use it (I'm allowed to: my grandfather was Irish!).

Immagine having Irish 'flu and the Bombay runs at the same time!


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> That's racist! But I like it (I'd never heard it before, incidentally) and will use it (I'm allowed to: my grandfather was Irish!).


I have absolutely no idea why they call it the 'Irish 'flu'! 



> Immagine having Irish 'flu and the Bombay runs at the same time!


Or 'Bali belly'.


----------



## sethbrundle

Ok, that's the way I understood the passage...
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## lingogal

Charles Costante said:


> I have absolutely no idea why they call it the 'Irish 'flu'!
> 
> In the U.S. at least, the Irish immigrants were known for their propensity to drink too much and then be hungover the next day, hence the "Irish" flu.


----------



## london calling

lingogal said:


> In the U.S. at least, the Irish immigrants were known for their propensity to drink too much and then be hungover the next day, hence the "Irish" flu.


Same in the UK. That's why I understood it perfectly!


----------



## You little ripper!

Charles Costante said:


> I have absolutely no idea why they call it the 'Irish 'flu'!
> 
> In the U.S. at least, the Irish immigrants were known for their propensity to drink too much and then be hungover the next day, hence the "Irish" flu.


I had my tongue in my cheek while I was writing that, lingogal. I have known a few in my time who love to down a whiskey or three (of the Irish variety 'to be sure to be sure'!).


----------



## mickey0

ciao a tutti,
 io in un fim ho trovato "*hung over*" e non "*hungover*" proprio in riferimento ad una post-sbornia. Come si spiega questo?

Inoltre ho trovato questo dialogo che non mi e' del tutto chiaro:

A: "*Hello, so are you totally hung over?*"
B: "*No, I think I'm still drunk*"

Che a questo punto interpreto cosi':
A: "Ciao allora sei in dopo-sbornia?"
B: "No, penso di essere ancora ubriaco"

Ho anche trovato su WR questa traduzione (e non mi e' chiarissima se si riferiscono alla stessa cosa o effettivamente il verbo "essere" le rende diverse"):

*hung over *- essere sotto l'effetto dell'alcol* 
hung-over -* adjective be ~ avere i postumi della sbornia



grazie,


----------



## TimLA

hangover - un sostantivo
"hung over" o "hung-over" o "hungover" sono aggettivi che descrivano lo stato di avere un "hangover".


----------



## mickey0

TimLA said:


> hangover - un sostantivo
> "hung over" o "hung-over" o "hungover" sono aggettivi che descrivano lo stato di avere un "hangover".


Ciao, sono un po' "_ignorant_": se mi fai un paio di esmpi capisco meglio.
Comunque la frase che ho scritto sopra "*Are you totally hung over?*" continua a darmi problemi. Ma in italiano si dice?


----------



## TimLA

mickey0 said:


> Ciao, sono un po' "_ignorant_"
> Meglio cosi' - dovresti bere con moderazione...
> : se mi fai un paio di esmpi capisco meglio.
> Comunque la frase che ho scritto sopra "*Are you totally hung over?*" continua a darmi problemi. Ma in italiano si dice?


 
Proviamo con gli esempi:
Come sostantivo:
I have a car.
I have a book.
I have a cold.
I have a bad cold.
I have a hangover.
I have a bad hangover.

Come aggettivo:
Are you hungry?
Are you really hungry?
Are you tired?
Are you really tired?
Are you hungover? = Do you have a hangover?
Are you really hungover?
Are you totally hungover?

"Really" (rosso) e' un problema, perche' puo' indicare "proprio" o "veramente" o "molto".
Nel tuo contesto indica "molto".

Provo in italiano, e mi puoi aiutare:
Are you totally hungover?
Hai un postumi da sbronza?
Sei sotto i postumi di una sbornia?
Sei sotto i postumi serii di una sbornia?
Sei sotto i postumi forti di una sbornia?
Sei completamente sotto i postumi di una sbornia?
?????????


----------



## mickey0

Direi che in italiano ho sentito dire solo la prima e forse la seconda. 



TimLA said:


> *Are you totally hungover?*
> Hai un postumi da sbronza?
> ( Sei sotto) Hai i postumi di una sbornia?
> Sei sotto i postumi serii di una sbornia?
> Sei sotto i postumi forti di una sbornia?
> Sei completamente sotto i postumi di una sbornia?


Personalmente direi: 
    "Hai postumi da sbronza?" 
oppure
    "Hai *i* postumi *di una* sbronza?"
  ma non 
     "Sei sotto postumi da bronza?" 
"Sotto" lo useri solo per dire:
"Sei sotto sbronza?"

Grazie tutto chiaro!


----------



## svedese

Ciao tutto!
É possibile dire "Sono ancora ubriaco"?


----------



## GSav

Si' svedese, ma non vuol dire la stessa cosa!  Durante un "hangover", si puo' pensare chiaramente e capire giusto, ma si sente terribile (mal di testa, bocca secca, stanchezza).

Ho avuto questa conversazione in un bar a firenze con due italiani, e non credevano che fosse una parola inglese per descrivere questa sensazione!


----------



## mickey0

ciao,
 alcune persone dicono "sono ancora ubriaco" anche solo per dire che hanno i postumi del giorno prima (e' sottointeso che il giorno dopo si possano avere solo postumi)...


----------



## svedese

Grazie ragazzi, ho capito la differenza. Sono molto contento per questo.

Ci sentiamo!


----------

